# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  (( حكم تمثيل الصحابة في شكل رواية مسرحية أو فيلم سينمائي )) بحث لللجنة الدائمة

## سلمان أبو زيد

حكم 
تمثيل الصحابة 
في مسرحية أو فيلم سينمائي    
*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، وبعد : 

فقد أحيل إلى هيئة كبار العلماء رئاسة إدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوى والإرشاد بالمملكة العربية السعودية في دورتها الثالثة المنعقدة في شهر ربيع الثاني عام 1393 هـ وهو تصوير حياة " بلال " مؤذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في فيلم سينمائي . 

وفي تلك الدورة قدمت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بحثا في الموضوع هذا نصه : 

الحمد لله وحده 

والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ، وبعد : 

فهذا بحث يتعلق بمسألة حكم تمثيل الصحابة في شكل رواية مسرحية أو فيلم سينمائي قامت اللجنة الدائمة بالبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بإعداده تمهيدا لعرض المسألة على مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء في دورتها القادمة إنفاذا لأمر المقام السامي رقم 24 \ 93 وتاريخ 1 \ 1 \ 1393 هـ 


والله الموفق . . . . . . . . 



= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

الفهرس   
- خطاب إحالة إلى هيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية 

-اعتبارات خمسة 

- قرار رابطة العالم الإسلامي بشأن تمثيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في فيلم سينمائي 

- قرار المنظمات الإسلامية في مكة المكرمة 

- فتاوى الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا 

- قرار لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر 

- مفاسد تمثيل الأنبياء 

- قصص الأنبياء في السينما 

- قرارات هيئة كبار العلماء 

حكم 


تمثيل الصحابة 


في مسرحية أو فيلم سينمائي   
يحسن بنا قبل تقديم ما تيسر الحصول عليه من أقوال أهل العلم في حكم تمثيل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أن نشير إلى اعتبارات تحسن ملاحظتها أثناء بحث المسألة . 

الأول : ما لأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المكانة العليا في الإسلام بحكم معاصرتهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقيامهم بواجب نصرته وموالاته والتفاني في سبيل الله ببذلهم أموالهم وأولادهم ونفوسهم ، فقد اتفق أهل العلم على أنهم صفوة هذه الأمة وخيارها ، وأن الله شرفهم بصحبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأثنى عليهم في كتابه الكريم بقوله :   (( مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ))[سورة الفتح الآية 29] الآية ، وجاءت الأحاديث الصحيحة بتسجيل فضلهم وأن لهم قدم صدق عند الله ، ففي صحيح البخاري عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال حدثنا أبو سعيد الخدري -رضي الله عنه- قال :" قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « يأتي على الناس زمان فيغزوا فئام من الناس فيقال :هل فيكم من صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقولون نعم فيفتح لهم : ثم يأتي على الناس زمان فيغزوا فئام من الناس فيقال هل فيكم من صاحب من صاحب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقولون : نعم فيفتح لهم ».

وفي صحيح البخاري عن عمران بن حصين -رضي الله عنه- قال : « قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : خير أمتي قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ، قال عمران فلا أدري أذكر بعد قرنه قرنين أو ثلاثا ثم إن بعدكم قوما يشهدون ولا يستشهدون ويخونون ولا يؤتمنون وينذرون ولا يفون ويظهر فيهم السمن » . 

وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في شأن بعض أصحابه رضوان الله عليهم : « لو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا ما بلغ مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه » . 

الثاني :  النظرة العامة إلى مشاهدة التمثيل : 

من أنه حال من أحوال اللهو والتسلية وشغل فراغ الوقت ، فمشاهده في الغالب لا يريد من المشاهدة ما فيه مجال للعظة والتأمل ، وإنما يقصد من ذلك إشباع غرائزه بما يشرح النفس وينسي الهموم ، وينقل المرء من حال الجد إلى حال العبث والهزل . 

الثالث : حال محترفي التمثيل من المناحي المسلكية :  

إن المتتبع لحياة الممثلين يخرج بنتيجة هي أن غالبهم سقط من الناس ليس للصلاح والتقوى مكان في حياتهم العامة ولا للأخلاق الإسلامية والعربية محل في دائرة أخلاقهم ، ولا للقيم الإنسانية اعتبار عندهم ، فإذا تقمص أحدهم شخصية صالح أو نبيل أو شهم أو عفيف أو جواد فذلك لأجل ما سيتقاضاه ثمنا لذلك ، ثم يعود إلى سيرته الأولى ضاحكا لاهيا ساخرا معرضا عن الجوانب المشرقة في حياتهم . 

الرابع : أغراض التمثيل :  

قد لا يختلف اثنان في أن الهدف الأول لأرباب المسارح في إقامة التمثيل فيها المكاسب المادية ومكاسبهم المادية لا تحصل إلا بمداعبة غرائز المشاهدين ، وشهواتهم ، فإذا عرفنا أن غالب المشاهدين لا يقصدون من مشاهدتهم التمثيل إلا قضاء فراغ أوقاتهم بما فيه العبث واللهو والتسلية ، وفهمنا أن الهدف الأول والأخير من التمثيل الكسب المادي أدركنا أن القائمين على التمثيل سيحرصون على إنماء رصيد مشاهدي مسرحياتهم بتحقيق رغبة المشاهد في إشباع غرائزه العاطفية ، وعرض ذلك على شاشات التمثيل وخشبات المسارح . 

الخامس :  اعتياد كثير من المؤرخين في مؤلفاتهم التاريخية على التساهل في تحقيق الوقائع التاريخية يضاف إلى ذلك أن مجموعة من ذوي الميول المنحرفة والأهواء المغرضة قد نفثوا سمومهم في التاريخ 
الإسلامي ما بين وقائع تاريخية كاذبة وتعليلات للجوانب التاريخية في الإسلام ترمي إلى التقليل من القيمة العليا لتضحية المسلمين في سبيل الله ، فإذا كانت مادة التمثيل ستنقل من التاريخ ، وليس هناك مرجع غيره أمكن تصور وجود الكذب والافتراء على السلف الصالح لا سيما صفوة هذه الأمة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 


[ قرار رابطة العالم الإسلامي ]
وقد صدر من رابطة العالم الإسلامي بخصوص تمثيل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في فيلم استعرض حكم تمثيل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما نصه : 

وكما يحرم ذلك كله في حق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يحرم تمثيل الصحابة الأكرمين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين باتفاق أهل العلم ؛ لشرفهم بالصحبة العظيمة واختصاصهم بها دون من عداهم من الناس ولكرامتهم عند الله تعالى وثنائه عليهم في القرآن الكريم قال تعالى : (( مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ))[سورة الفتح الآية 29] الآية ، فهم أحقاء إجماعا بالتكريم والتعظيم والتوقير ، ولذلك أجمع أهل العلم على حرمة تصويرهم في الأفلام أو على المسارح لما فيه من المنافاة الصارخة لكل ذلك . 1 هـ . . 

كما صدر قرار من المنظمات الإسلامية العالمية المنعقدة في دورتها في مكة المكرمة في ذي الحجة سنة 1390 هـ ، جاء فيه ما نصه : قرر المؤتمر استنكاره الشديد لمحاولة إخراج فيلم سينمائي يمثل فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأية صورة من الصور أو كيفية من الكيفيات كما يستنكر تمثيل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ، ويناشد المؤتمر كل الحكومات الإسلامية أن تقضي على هذه المحاولة في مهدها . . 


[ فتاوى الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا ]
كما صدر ثلاث فتاوى للشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في حكم التمثيل الأخلاقي الأولى في حكم التمثيل الأخلاقي وهذا نصها مع سؤالها : 

من صاحب الإمضاء الحرفي في ( دمشق الشام ) ع . . 

" سيدي الأستاذ صاحب المنار الأغر ، ما رأي الأستاذ -حفظه الله- في تمثيل الروايات الأخلاقية التي لا يشوبها ضروب الخلاعة ، أو من ظهور النساء حاسرات على المسارح ، والتي تحبب الحضور بالفضيلة وتنفرهم من الرذيلة ؟ يجوز لنا أن نعتبر التمثيل غيبة فنحرمه بدعوى أن الغيبة محرمة ؟ 

" هل ورد في النصوص الشرعية تصريحا أو تلميحا ما يدل على حرمة التمثيل الأخلاقي ، أو يشير إلى اجتنابه ، وعهدنا بهذا النوع من التمثيل أنه خير ما يغرس في النفوس حب الفضائل وكره الرذائل ؟ . 

أرجو إجابتي على هذه الأسئلة حتى لا يبقى مجال لتغرير المسلمين باسم الشريعة ، ورميها بسهام غير سديدة ، هدانا الله بمناركم الوضاح إلى أقوم طريق . 

الجواب :  جاءنا مثل هذا السؤال أيضا من دمشقي آخر أشار إلى اسمه بحرفي ( م . ن ) وجاء في سؤاله أن السؤال واقعة حال في دمشق ، وهي أن تلاميذ المدرسة العثمانية بدمشق مثلوا قصة زهير الأندلسي التي تشرح كيفية انقراض المسلمين من الأندلس ، فقام بعض الحشوية من طلاب الشهرة وأصحاب الدعوى يشنعون على المدرسة ويكفرون تلاميذها ومعلميها ، ويزعمون أنهم حاولوا هدم الإسلام بتذكير المسلمين بأسباب انقراض المسلمين من مملكة إسلامية كانت زينة ممالك الأرض بالعلوم والفنون والآداب ، وخطبوا بذلك على المنابر في رمضان ، وصدق فيهم قول من قال : إن لمتعصبي دمشق في كل رمضان ثورة . 

أشار السائل الذي نشرنا نص سؤاله إلى ما صرح به السائل الآخر من احتجاج محرمي التمثيل على تحريمه بأنه يتضمن الغيبة وقال هذا المصرح إن بعضهم حرم قراءة الجرائد والمجلات بمثل هذا الدليل . 

نقول : إن صح قولهم أن تلك القصة أو الواقعة التي مثلت في دمشق ، كانت متضمنة لشيء من الغيبة -هو ما يستبعد جدا- فالمحرم فيها هو الغيبة لا جميع القصة ولا القصص التي تمثل ولا التمثيل نفسه . 

وكان الأظهر أن يقولوا إنها تتضمن الكذب في بعض جزئياتها ، وكأنهم فطنوا إلى كون الكذب غير مقصود فيها ، ولا يتحقق إلا بالنسبة إلى مجموع القصة إذا كان ما تقرره وتودعه في الأذهان من مغزاها المراد غير صحيح ، كأن تصور قصة زهير لقرائها ، وحاضري تمثيلها أن الإسبانيين اضطهدوا المسلمين وفتنوهم عن دينهم وخيروهم بين الكفر والخروج من الوطن ، ويكون هذا الذي تصوره لم يقع أو وقع ضده . 

هذه القصص التمثيلية من قبيل ما كتبه علماؤنا المتقدمون من المقامات التي تقرأ في المدارس الدينية وغير الدينية ، كمقامات البديع ومقامات الحريري ، وقد كان الحريري -رحمه الله تعالى- توقع أن يوجد في عصره أمثال أولئك المتنطعين الذين حرموا قصة زهير الأندلسي ، فرد عليهم بقوله في فاتحة مقاماته : 

" على أني وإن أغمض لي الفطن المتغابي ، ونضح عني المحب المحابي ، لا أكاد أخلص من غمر جاهل ، أو ذي غمر ( حقد ) متجاهل ، يضع مني لهذا الوضع ، ويندد بأنه من مناهي الشرع ، ومن نقد الأشياء بعين المعقول ، وأنعم النظر في مباني الأصول ، نظم هذه المقامات ، في سلك الإفادات ، وسلكها مسلك الموضوعات ، عن العجماوات والجمادات ، ولم يسمع بمن نبأ سمعه عن تلك الحكايات ، وأثم رواتها في وقت من الأوقات ، ثم إذا كانت الأعمال بالنيات ، وبها انعقاد العقود الدينيات ، فأي حرج على من أنشأ ملحا (وردت في المنار '' مقامات '' .) للتنبيه ، لا للتموين ، ونحا بها منحى التهذيب ، لا الأكاذيب ، وهل هو في ذلك إلا بمنزلة من انتدب لتعليم ، وهدى إلى صراط مستقيم (مقامات الحريري '' تحقيق سلفستر دساسي '' باريس - دار الطباعة الملكية 1822 ص 11 - 12 .) فهو يقول إنه لم يعرف أحد من علماء الأمة إلى زمنه أنه حرم أمثال تلك القصص التي وضعت عن الحيوانات ككتاب كليلة ودمنة وغيره ؛ لأن المراد بها الوعظ والفائدة وصورة الخير في جزئياتها غير مرادة وما سمعنا بعده أيضا أن أحدا من العلماء حرم قراءة مقاماته ، ولكن اجتهاد بعض المغرورين بالحظوة عند العوام يتجرءون على تحريم ما لم يحرمه الله ورسوله ولا حرم مثله أحد من علماء الملة ، وهم مع هذا يتبرءون بألسنتهم من دعوة الاجتهاد واسم الاجتهاد ويشنعون على من يقول إنه يمكننا أن نعرف الأحكام بأدلتها الشرعية ، فهم يعترفون بأنهم ليسوا أهلا للاستدلال ولا لمعرفة حكم بدليله ، ويدعون أنهم مقلدون لبعض الأئمة المجتهدين رضوان الله عليهم ، فليأتونا بنص من أولئك الأئمة على تحريم ما حرموه إن كانوا صادقين . 

ثم نقول من باب الدليل قد فسر الحرام في بعض كتب الأصول بأنه خطاب الله المقتضي للترك اقتضاء جازما ، فليأتونا بخطاب الله المقتضي بتحريم تمثيل الوقائع الوعظية والتهذيبية ، أما أصول المحرمات في الكتاب ، فقد بينها الله تعالى بالإجمال في قوله : (( قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالْإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ ))[سورة الأعراف الآية 33] . 

أفلا يخشى أولئك المتجرئون أن يكونوا من الذين يقولون على الله ما لا يعملون ، الذين قال فيهم أيضا : (( وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ لِتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لَا يُفْلِحُونَ ))[سورة النحل الآية 116] . 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إن الحلال بين وإن الحرام بين وبينهما مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس » . الحديث ، وهو في الصحيحين والسنن كلها من حديث خيار الآل والصحب علي وولده الحسين والعبادلة الثلاثة وعمار والنعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهم ، فإذا كان الحرام بينا فكيف يخفى منه مثل هذا الحكم على جميع المسلمين في هذه القرون الطويلة ، ولا يهتدي إليه إلا أولئك المضيقون في هذا العام ؟ 

إننا لا نري وجها ما لهذا التحريم ، ولو سلمنا أن في القصة الممثلة كلاما يصح أن يعد غيبة أو كذبا فإنا نعلم أن في كثير من كتب الحديث والفقة والوعظ أحاديث موضوعة ، ولم يقل أحد أن ذلك يقتضي تحريم تأليف تلك الكتب وقراءتها وطبعها ، وفي كتب الحديث طعن في الرجال فهل نحرم علم أصول الحديث ، إلا إنه ليحزننا أن يكون لأمثال هؤلاء المفتاتين المتنطعين كلمة تسمع في مدينة دمشق الفيحاء التي هي أجدر البلاد بأن تكون ينبوعا لحياة الدين والعلم والارتقاء في سورية وجزيرة العرب كلها ، وما آفتها إلا نفر من المتنطعين قد جعلوا الدين عقبة في طريق الارتقاء العلمي والعملي ، فنسأل الله تعالى أن يلهمهم الرشد ، ويهديهم طريق القصد ، وأن يبصر العامة كالخاصة في تلك المدينة الزاهرة بحقيقة أمرهم حتى لا تتبع كل ناعق منهم . 

[ انظر فتاوى رشيد رضا - جـ 3 ص 1090 ، المنار جـ 14 (1991 ) ص 827 -830 . ]

والثانية في حكم تمثيل بعض الصحابة ، وهذا نصها مع سؤالها :  

السؤال : هل يجوز تمثيل بعض الصحابة على شكل رواية أدبية خلقية تظهر محاسن ذلك الصحابي الممثل لأجل الاتعاظ لسيرته ومبادئه العالية مع التحفظ والتحري لضبط سيرته دون إخلال بها من أي وجهة كانت أم لا .  

الجواب : لا يوجد دليل شرعي يمنع تمثيل حياة الصحابة أو أعمالهم الشريفة بالصفة المذكورة في السؤال [ انظر ص \ 2348 \ من الجزء السادس من فتاوى رشيد .] . 

والثالثة في حكم التمثيل العربي وتمثيل قصص الأنبياء وهذا نصها


التمثيل العربي : اشتغال المرأة المسلمة به وتمثيل قصص الأنبياء ( المنار ج 20 '' 1917 '' ص 310 - 316 . )من صاحب الإمضاء بمصر محمد محمد سعفان طالب بمدرسة القضاء الشرعي 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : إلى فضيلة مولانا وراشدنا السيد رشيد رضا . جمعتني النوادي بطائفة من المتعلمين الذين قلما يخلو مجلسهم من البحث وبأية مناسبة دار بيننا ذكر التمثيل العربي ، وبسطنا على بساط بحثنا ( المنار ج 20 '' 1917 '' ص 310 - 316 .) المرأة المسلمة والتمثيل ، تمثيل روايات الأنبياء عليهم السلام عموما وخاتمهم خصوصا فقر رأي فريق منا على جواز ذلك كله إذ لا تتم أدوار التمثيل وفصوله إلا بالمرأة ، فإذا جوزنا التمثيل جوزنا ظهور المرأة المسلمة على مسارح التمثيل ، وأي مانع يمنع تمثيل روايات الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام عموما وخاتمهم خصوصا وهو لم يخرج عن كونه درس وعظ على طريقة التأثير النافع الذي ينشده مشاهير الوعاظ ، وقل من يصادفه أو يجد له أثرا ، ومنع فريق آخر ذلك وعده نوعا من التقليد الإفرنجي الذي يستحوذ على بعض البسطاء فيعدونه مفتاح تمدن الأمة في حين أنه شر عليها وعلى أخلاقها الذاتية ، فهذا ما كان من الفريقين أما أنا كاتب هذه السطور فقد أعلنت الحيدة حتى أسترشد برشدكم أو أستنير بفتيا مناركم والسلام .  

الجواب :  قلت ، هدانا الله وإياك بحجة الصواب في الحكم ، وعصمنا أن نقفو ما ليس لنا به علم : إن بعض الأندية جمعك بطائفة من المتعلمين الباحثين ، وأنهم ذكروا " التمثيل العربي " فاختلفوا في جواز اشتغال المرأة المسلمة به ، وفي جواز تمثيل قصص الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام عامة وخاتمهم خاصة ، فقالت طائفة منهم بجواز الأمرين ، وعللوا الأول " بأن أدوار التمثيل وفصوله لا تتم إلا بالمرأة فإذا جوزنا التمثيل جوزنا ظهور المرأة المسلمة على مسارح التمثيل ، " وعللوا الثاني بأن " درس وعظ على طريقة التأثير النافع الذي ينشده مشاهير الوعاظ وقل من يصادفه أو يجد له أثرا " وقالت طائفة أخرى بمنع الأمرين وعدوه من التقليد الإفرنجي الضار ، الذي يغر به الأغرار وقلت إنك وقفت تستفتي المنار ، فهاك ما أفهمه في المسألتين بالاختصار . 

لم يأت فريق المجيزين بشيء من العلم ، يدل على ما جزموا به من الحكم ، فإن سلمنا لهم أن التمثيل لا يتم إلا بالمرأة لا نسلم لهم أن جوازه يستلزم جواز اشتغال المرأة المسلمة به ، بل نسألهم ماذا يعنون بهذا التمام ؟ ولماذا لا يستغنى فيه بالمرأة غير المسلمة التي تستبيح من أعماله ما لا يباح للمسلمة ؟ وبأي حجة جعلوا القول بجواز التمثيل الذي ينقصه وجود المرأة المسلمة أصلا بنوا عليه القول بجواز اشتغالها بالتمثيل ، وهل يعدو التمثيل المطلق أن يكون مباحا أو مستحبا بشرط خلوه من فعل الحرام وذرائع الفساد ، واشتماله على الوعظ النافع والإرشاد ؟ أوليس الصواب أن يقال -والأمر كذلك- إن التمثيل الذي يتوقف على قيام المرأة المسلمة ببعض أعماله على الوجه المعروف في دور التمثيل بمصر غير جائز ؛ لأن ما توقف على غير الجائز فهو غير جائز ، أو لأن درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح ؟



اشتغال المرأة المسلمة بالتمثيل 
اشتغال المرأة المسلمة بالتمثيل يشتمل على منكرات محرمة ، منها : 

ظهورها على أعين الرجال متبرجة كاشفة ما لا يحل كشفه لهم من أعضائها كالرأس والنحر وأعالي الصدر والذراعين والعضدين ، وتحريم هذا مجمع عليه معلوم من الدين بالضرورة ، فلا حاجة إلى ذكر النصوص فيه . 

ومنها  الاشتراك مع الرجال الممثلين في أعمال تكثر في التمثيل وإن لم تكن من لوازمه في كل قصة كالمعانقة والمخاصرة والملامسة بغير حائل . 

ومنها :  غير ذلك من المنكرات التي تشتمل عليها بعض القصص دون بعض كالتشبه بالرجال ، وتمثيل وقائع العشق والغرام المحرم بما فيه من الأعمال المحرمة لذاتها أو لكونها ذريعة إلى المحرم لذاته . 

ولا أنكر أنه يمكن للكاتب العالم بأحكام الشرع وآدابه أن يكتب قصة تمثيلية يودع بعض فصولها أعمالا شريفة وأقوالا نافعة إذا مثلتها امرأة مسلمة تبرز في دار التمثيل غير متبرجة بزينة ولا مبدية لشيء مما حرم الله إبداءه من بدنها ، ولا آتية بشيء من أعمال الفساد ولا من ذرائعه ، فإن تمثيلها يكون بهذه الشروط مباحا أو مستحبا ، مثال ذلك أن تؤلف قصة في الترغيب في الحروب للدفاع عن الحقيقة وحماية البلاد عند وجوبها باعتداء الأعداء عليها ويذكر فيها ما روي عن الخنساء -رضي الله عنها- في حث أبنائها على القتال بالنظم والنثر فمن ذا الذي يتجرأ على القول بتحريم ظهور امرأة تمثل الخنساء في مثل تلك الحال ، التي هي مثال الفضيلة والكمال ؟ ولكن إمكان وضع مثل هذه القصة وهو من الممكنات التي لم تقع لا يبنى عليه القول بإطلاق جواز ما هو واقع من التمثيل المشتمل على ما ذكرنا ، وما لم نذكر من المنكرات المحرمة والمكروهة شرعا . 

وأما تمثيل قصص الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام فقد عللوه بأنه درس وعظ مؤثر ، يعنون أن كل ما كان كذلك فهو جائز ، وهذه الكلية المطوية ممنوعة ، وتلك المقدمة الصريحة غير متعينة فإن هذه القصة قد توضع وضعا منفرا ، فلا تكون وعظا مؤثرا ، وإن من الوعظ المؤثر في النفوس ما يكون كله أو بعضه باطلا ، وكذبا وبدعا ، أو مشتملا على مفسدة أو ذريعة إليها ، ويشترط في جواز الوعظ أن يكون حقا لا مفسدة فيه ولا ذريعة إلى مفسدة ، وبناء على هذا الأصل ننظر في هذه المسألة من وجوه : 

أحدها :  أن العرف الإسلامي العام يعد تمثيل الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام إهانة لهم أو مزريا بقدرهم ، ومما أعهد من الوقائع في ذلك أن بعض النصارى كانوا أرادوا أن يمثلوا قصة يوسف عليه السلام في بعض المدن السورية فهاج المسلمون لذلك ، وحاولوا منعهم بالقوة ، ورفع الأمر إلى الأستانة فصدرت إرادة السلطان عبد الحميد بمنع تمثيل تلك القصة وأمثالها ، فإن قيل إن بعض مسلمي مصر كأولئك المتعلمين القائلين بالجواز لا يعدون ذلك إهانة ولا إزراء إذ لا يخفى على مسلم أن إهانة الأنبياء أو الإزراء بهم أقل ما يقال فيه إنه من كبائر المعاصي ، وقد يكون كفرا صريحا وردة عن الإسلام ، نقول إنما العبرة في العرف بالجمهور الذي تربى على آداب الإسلام وأحكامه لا بالأفراد القلائل ، ومن غلبت عليهم التقاليد الإفرنجية ، حتى صاروا يفضلونها على الآداب الإسلامية ، كذلك القاضي الأهلي الذي حكم ببراءة أستاذ مدرسة أميرية غازل امرأة محصنة وتصباها ، وكاشفها بافتتانه بجمالها حتى هجره الرقاد ، وواصله السهاد . 

فشكت المحصنة هذه الوقاحة إلى زوجها فرفع الزوج الأمر إلى قاضي العقوبات طالبا تعزير ذلك العادي المفتات ، فكان رأي القاضي أن مغازلة المحصنات الحسان وتصبيهن ، يحتمل ذلك الكلام الذي يفسدهن على أزواجهن ، ولا يقتضي سجنا ولا غرامة ، ولا تأنيبا ، ولا ملامة ؛ لأنه إظهار لحب الحسن والجمال ، وهو من ترقي الذوق وآيات الكمال ، ولكن ما رآه هذا القاضي المتفرنج حسنا وكمالا ، رآه السواد الأعظم من المسلمين نقصا قبيحا ، وأنكره عليه في الجرائد حتى منعتها مراقبة المطبوعات من التمادي في الإنكار ، واستأنف الزوج الحكم فنقضه الاستئناف ، وحكم بأن كلام ذلك الأستاذ جريمة منافية للآداب ، ولو حاول بعض أجواق التمثيل تمثيل قصة أحد الرسل الكرام -عليهم الصلاة والسلام- لرأوا من إنكار العلماء والجرائد ما لا يخطر ببال أولئك الأفراد الذين يرون جوازه ، ولو وقع مثل ذلك في بلد لم تذلل أهله سيطرة الحكام لما كان إلا مثارا للفتنة ولتصدى الناس لصد الممثلين بالقوة ، بل يغلب على ظني أن أكثر الناس يعدون تمثيل الأمراء والسلاطين ، وكبار رجال العلم والدين ، مما يزري بمقامهم ، ويضع من قدرهم ، وأن أحدا من هؤلاء الكبراء لا يرضى لنفسه ذلك . 

الوجه الثاني : إن أكثر الممثلين لهذه القصص من سواد العامة ، وأرقاهم في الصناعة لا يرتقي إلى مقام الخاصة ، فإن فرضنا أن جمهور أهل العرف لا يرون تمثيل الأنبياء إزراء بهم على إطلاقه أفلا يعدون من الإزراء والإخلال بما يجب لهم من التعظيم أن يسمى ( السي فلان ) أو ( الخواجة فلان ) إبراهيم خليل الله أو موسى كليم الله أو عيسى روح الله أو محمدا خاتم رسل الله ؟ فيقال له في دار التمثيل : يا رسول الله ما قولك في كذا . . . . . . فيقول كذا . . . . . . ولا يبعد بعد ذلك أن يخاطبه بعض الخلعاء بهذا اللقب في غير وقت التمثيل على سبيل الحكاية أو من باب التهكم والزراية ، كأن يراه بعضهم يرتكب إثما فيقول له : مدد يا رسول الله! ألا إن أباحة تمثيل هؤلاء الناس للأنبياء قد تؤدي إلى مثل هذا ، وكفى به مانعا لو لم يكن ثم غيره . 


الوجه الثالث : تمثيل الرسول في حالة أو هيئة تزري بمقامه ولو في أنفس العوام وذلك محظور ، وإن كان تمثيلا لشيء وقع ، مثال ذلك أن يمثل بعض هؤلاء الممثلين المعروفين يوسف الصديق عليه السلام بهيئة بدوي مملوك تراوده سيدته عن نفسه وتقد قميصه من دبره ، ثم يمثله مسجونا مع المجرمين ويتجلى النظر في هذا الوجه ببيان مسألة من أعظم المسائل يغفل عنها أمثال أولئك الباحثين الذين ذكرهم المستفتي ، وهي أن الرسل -عليهم الصلاة والسلام- بشر ميزهم الله تعالى بما خصهم به من الوحي ، وهداية الخلق إلى الحق ، وقد كانت بشريتهم حجابا على أعين الكافرين حال دون إدراك خصوصيتهم ، فأنكروا أن يكون الرسول بشرا مثلهم يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق . 

وروي عن المسيح -عليه السلام- أن النبي لا يهان إلا في وطنه وقومه ، وقال بعض العلماء في المعنى : أزهد الناس في الولي أهله وجيرانه ، أي لأنهم قلما يرون منه إلا ما هو مشارك لهم فيه من الصفات والعادات وأما ما يمتاز به من دقائق الورع والتقوى والمعرفة بالله تعالى فمنه ما هو سلبي لا يفطنون له ، ومنه ما هو خفي لا يدركونه ، ولذلك احتيج في إيمان أكثر الناس بالرسل قبل الارتقاء العقلي إلى الآيات الكونية ، وبعده إلى الآيات العلمية ، ( كالقرآن الحكيم من الأمي ) والذين يؤمنون بالرسل من بعدهم يسمعون من أخبار آياتهم وخصائصهم وفضائلهم أكثر مما يسمعون من أخبار عاداتهم وصفاتهم البشرية ، وبذلك يكون تعظيمهم وإجلالهم لهم غير مشوب بما يضعف الإيمان بهم من تصور شئونهم البشرية ، على أن الواجب أن يعرفوا منها ما يحول دون الغلو في التعظيم والإطراء الذي يدفع به الغلاة الأنبياء إلى مقام الربوبية والإلهية ، والتفريط في ذلك كالإفراط . 

فتمثيل أحوال الأنبياء وشئونهم البشرية بصفة تعد زراية عليهم وازدراء بهم أو مفضية إلى ضعف الإيمان والإخلال بالتعظيم المشروع مفسدة من المفاسد التي يحظرها الشرع ، فكيف إذا أضيف إليها كون التمثيل في حد ذاته يعد في العرف العام تنقيصا أو إخلالا ما بما يجب من التكريم وكون الممثلين من عوام الناس ، وقد علمت ما في هذا وذاك ؟ 

الوجه الرابع : إن من خصائص القصص التمثيلية الكذب ، وإن الكذب على الأنبياء ليس كالكذب على غيرهم ، فإذا جاز أن يسند إلى أسماء لا مسميات لها كلام تقصد به العظة والفائدة كما يحكون مثل ذلك عن ألسنة الطير والوحش ، وهو ما احتج به الحريري في فاتحة مقاماته على جواز وضعه لها ، وإذا صح أن يقاس على ذلك إسناد مثل ذلك الكلام إلى أناس معروفين من الملوك وغيرهم فيما لا ضرر فيه ولا إفساد في التاريخ ولا غيره من الحقائق ، إذا جاز ما ذكر وصح القياس فلا يظهر جواز مثله في الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، على أن في المسألة نصا لا محل للقياس مع مورده ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إن كذبا علي ليس ككذب على أحد ، فمن كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار » . 
رواه الشيخان في الصحيحين وغيرهما من حديث سعيد بن زيد ، وروى عجزه -وهو من كذب علي إلخ- متواترا ، وروى أحمد من حديث عمر مرفوعا : «  من كذب علي فهو في النار » وهو مطلق لم يقيد بالتعمد ، وإسناده صحيح وقياس الكذب على غيره من إخوانه الرسل عليه الصلاة والسلام جلي ، فهو أقرب من قياس الكذب على الرسل على الكذب على العجماوات الذي احتج به الحريري ، وأشار إلى اتفاق العلماء على جوازه الكذب عليهم يشمل ما يحكى عنهم من أقوال لم يقولوها ، وما يسند إليهم من أعمال لم يعملوها . 

فإن قيل :  إنه يمكن وضع قصة لبعض الرسل يلتزم فيها الصدق في كل ما يحكى عنه أو يسند إليه ، قلنا : إن النقل الذي يعتد به عند المسلمين هو نقل الكتاب والسنة ، ولا يوجد قصة من قصص الأنبياء في القرآن يمكن فيها ذلك إلا قصة يوسف ، وكذا قصة موسى وقصة سليمان مع ملكة سبأ إذا جعل التطويل فيهن في غير الحكاية عنهم ، والأولى هي التي يرغب فيها الممثلون ويرجى أن يقبل على حضور تمثيلها الكثيرون ، وفيها من النظر الخاص ما بيناه في الوجه الثالث ، أما السنة فليس في أخبارها المرفوعة ولا الموقوفة ما يبلغ أن يكون قصة تصلح للتمثيل إلا وقائع السيرة المحمدية الشريفة ، والعلماء بها لا يكاد أحد منهم يقدم على جمع طائفة منها وجعلها قصة تمثيلية . وإذا فتح هذا الباب ووجد منهم من يدخله على سبيل الندرة لا يلبث أن يسبقه إليه كثير من الجاهلين بالسنة المتقنين لوضع هذه القصص بالأسلوب الذي يرغب فيه الجمهور فيضعون من قصص الأنبياء المشتملة على الكذب ما يكون أروج عند طلاب الكسب بالتمثيل فيكون وضع الصحيح ذريعة إلى هذه المفسدة . 

فعلم من هذه الوجوه أن جواز تمثيل قصة رسول من رسل الله عليهم السلام يتوقف على اجتناب جميع ما ذكر من المفاسد وذرائعها بحيث يرى من يعتد بمعرفتهم وعرفهم من المسلمين أنه لا يعد إزراء بهم ، ولا منافيا لما يجب من تعظيم قدرهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم وعلى من اهتدى بهم . 


[ قرار لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر ]
كما صدرت فتوى مستفيضة من اللجنة المختصة بالفتوى في مجلة الأزهر في عددها الصادر في رجب عام 1374 في حكم تمثيل الأنبياء قد يكون في مبررات القول بمنع تمثيلهم ما يصلح مبررا للقول بمنع تمثيل الصحابة وهذا نص المقصود منه : 

التمثيل في المسرح تشخيص الأفراد الذين تتألف منهم القصة أو الرواية التي يراد عرضها على النظارة تشخيصا يحكيها طبق أصلها الواقع أو المتخيل ، أو هو بعبارة موجزة ترجمة حية للقصة وأصحابها . 

وقد تلتقط صورة للمثلين في المسرح على شريط خاص يسمونه " الفلم " ليعرض على النظارة في شاشة السينما .


هل يمكن تمثيل الأنبياء ؟  
لندع القصص المكذوبة على أنبياء الله جانبا ، ولنفترض أن التمثيل لا يتناول إلا القصص الحق الذي قدمنا شذرات منه عاجلة ، ثم نتساءل :  

1 - كيف يمثل آدم أبو البشر وزوجه وهما يأكلان من الشجرة ؟ وما هي هذه الشجرة ؟ أهي شجرة الحنطة ؟ أم هي شجرة التين ؟ أم هي النخلة ؟ . . . وعلى أي حال نمثلهما وقد طفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة ؟ وهل نمثل الله تعالى وقد ناداهما (( أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ))[سورة الأعراف الآية 22 ] ؟ أو نترك تمثيله تعالى وهو ركن في الرواية ركين ؟ سبحانك سبحانك نعوذ بك من سخطك ونقمتك ومن هذا الكفر المبين ؟ ؟ 

2 - وكيف يمثل موسى وهو يناجي ربه ؟ وكيف يمثل وقد وكز المصري فقتله ؟ بل كيف يمثل وقد أحاط به فرعون والسحرة ، ورماه فرعون بأنه مهين ، ولا يكاد يبين ؟ وكيف تمثل العقدة ، التي طلب من الله أن يحلها من لسانه ؟ وما مبلغ كفر النظارة والممثلين إذا أفلتت - ولا بد أن تفلت- منهم فلتة مضحكة أو هازلة حينما يتمثلون الرسولين وقد أخذ أحدهما برأس الآخر وجره إليه ؟ وما مبلغ التبديل والتغيير لخلق الله الفطري ليطابق هذا الخلق الصناعي وقد عملت فيه أدوات الأصباغ والعلاج عملها ؟ 

3 - وكيف يمثل يوسف الصديق وقد همت به امرأة العزيز ، وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه ؟ وما تفسير الهم في لغة الفن ؟ 

4 - وكيف يمثل أنبياء الله وأقوامهم يرمونهم بالسحر تارة ، وبالكهانة والجنون تارة أخرى ؟ بل كيف يمثلون حينما كانوا يرعون الغنم " وما من نبي إلا رعاها " ؟ بل كيف يمثلون وقد آذاهم المشركون ولم يستح بعضهم أن يرمي القذر والنجس على خاتم النبيين وهو في الصلاة والكفار يتضاحكون ؟ سيقول السفهاء من النظارة -وما أكثرهم- مقالة المستهزئين الكافرين من قبل (( أَهَذَا الَّذِي بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رَسُولًا  ؟))[سورة الفرقان الآية 41]  وسيغضب فريق لأنبياء الله ورسوله فيقاتلون السفهاء وينتقمون منهم وتقوم المعارك الدينية لا محالة (( وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنْقَلَبٍ يَنْقَلِبُونَ ))[سورة الشعراء الآية 227]


تمثيل الأنبياء تنقيص لهم  
لسنا بحاجة بعد هذا إلى بيان أن من قصص الأنبياء ما لا يستطاع تشخيصه ، وأن ما يستطاع تشخيصه من قصصهم فهو تنقيص لهم ، وزراية بهم ، وحط من مقامهم ، وانتهاك لحرماتهم وحرمات الله الذي اختارهم لرسالته واصطفاهم لدعوته . . . لا ريب في ذلك كله ولا جدال . . . 

وهذا كله في القصص الحق الذي قصه الله علينا ورسوله ، وأما القصص الباطل -وما أكثره- فهو زور على زور وكفر على كفر ، وهو البلاء والطامة . . وما نظن أن أحدا يستطيع أن يجادل في هذه الحقائق الناصعة . . وأكبر علمنا أن أول من يخضع لها ويؤمن بها هو أهل الفن أنفسهم فإنهم أرهف حسا وأشد إدراكا لمقتضيات التمثيل وملابساته . 

على أنا لو افترضنا محالا ، أو سلمنا جدلا بأن تمثيل الأنبياء لا نقيصة فيه ولا مهانة ، فلن نستطيع بحال أن نتجاهل أنه ذريعة إلى اقتحام حمى الأنبياء وابتذالهم ، وتعريضهم للسخرية والمهانة ، فالنتيجة التي لا مناص منها ولا مفر : أن تشخيص الأنبياء تنقيص لهم أو ذريعة إلى هذا التنقيص لا محالة . 


سد الذرائع  
وسد الذرائع ركن من أركان الدين والسياسة . . فقد أجمع العلماء أخذا من كتاب الله وبيان ورسوله على أن من أعمال الناس وأقوالهم ما حرمه الله تعالى ؛ لأنه يشتمل على المفسدة من غير وساطة : كالغضب والقذف والقتل بغير حق ، وأن من الأعمال والأقوال ما حرمه الله سبحانه ؛ لأنه ذريعة إلى المفسدة ووسيلة إليها ، وإن لم يكن هو في نفسه مشتملا على المفسدة . . ومن ذلك مناولة السكين لمن يسفك بها دما معصوما ، فالمناولة في نفسها عارية عن المفسدة ، ولكنها وسيلة إليها ، ومن ذلك سب معبودات المشركين وهم يسمعون ، فهو في نفسه جائز ، ولكنه منع لجره إلى مفسدة ، وهي إطلاق ألسنة المشركين بسب الله تعالى ، ولهذا نهانا الله سبحانه عن هذا السب فقال : (( وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ))[سورة الأنعام الآية 108]
ومن هذا القبيل تفضيل بعض الأنبياء على بعض ، هو نفسه جائز ، فقد فضل الله بعضهم على بعض ورفع بعضهم درجات ، ولكنه يمنع حينما يجر إلى الفتنة والعصيبة . . وقد تخاصم مسلم ويهودي في العهد النبوي ، ولطم المسلم وجه اليهودي ؛ لأنه أقسم بالذي اصطفى موسى على العالمين ، وأقسم المسلم بالذي اصطفى محمدا على العالمين . . فلما بلغت الخصومة خاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم أجمعين غضب حتى عرف الغضب في وجهه ، وقال : « لا تخيروني على موسى ».  ثم أثنى عليه بما هو أهله ونهاهم أن يفضلوا بين أنبياء الله تعالى سدا لذريعة الفتن وحرصا على وقارهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم . . . وإذا كانت الدول تشدد في سد الذرائع وترى ذلك ركنا من أركان السياسة والأمن والنظام والمعاملات الدنيوية ، فإنه في العقائد أخلق ، وفي مقام النبوة أوجب وأحق . 


مفاسد تمثيل الأنبياء  
ومفاسد تمثيل الأنبياء كثيرة نكتفي منها بهذه الأمثلة :  

1 - تشكيك المؤمنين في عقائدهم وتبديد ما وقر في نفوسهم من تمجيد هذه المثل العليا ، إذ أنهم قبل رؤية هذه المشاهد يؤمنون حقا بعظمة الأنبياء ورسالتهم ، ويتمثلونهم حقا في أكمل مراتب الإنسانية وأرفع ذراها -إذا هم بعد العرض قد هانت في نفوسهم تلك الشخصيات الكريمة ، وهبطت من أعلى درجاتها إلى منازل العامة والأخلاط ، وقد تقمصهم الممثلون في صور وأشكال مصطنعة مما يتقلص معه ظل الدين والأخلاق . 

2 - إثارة الجدل والمناقشة والنقد والتعليق حول هذه الشخصيات الكريمة وممثليها من أهل الفن والمسرح تارة ، ومن النظارة تارة أخرى ، وها نحن أولا نرى صفحات للفن والمسرح ومجادلات في التعليق والنقد ، وأنبياء الله ورسله مثل كلام الله عز وجل ، فوق النقد والتعليق . 

3 - التهاب المشاعر ، وتحزب الطوائف ، ونشوب الخصام والقتال بين أهل الأديان كما وقع بين المسلم واليهودي في العصر النبوي ، وما أحوجنا إلى الأمن والاستقرار وإطفاء الفتن وتسكينها لا إثارتها وإشعالها . 

4 - الكذب على الله ورسله ؛ لأن التمثيل أو التخيل ليسا إلا لترجمة للأحوال والأقوال والحركات والسكنات ، ومهما يكن فيها من دقة وإتقان فلا مناص من زيادة أو نقصان ، وذلك يجر طوعا أو كرها إلى الكذب والضلال ، والكذب على الأنبياء كذب على الله تعالى ، وهو كفر وبهتان مبين والعياذ بالله . 

هذه أمثلة من مفاسد تمثيل الأنبياء . . فماذا تفيد الإنسانية من هذا التمثيل إلا الضلال والنكال ، وإذا كان الله جلت قدرته قد أعجز الشياطين عن أن يتشبهوا بالأنبياء توقيرا وإعظاما لهم -عليهم الصلاة والسلام- كما يدل على ذلك ما رواه البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « من رآني في المنام فقد رآني فإن الشيطان لا يتمثل في صورتي » وسبق أن قلنا : إن الأنبياء أخوة يمس كل واحد منهم ما يمس أخاه ، نقول : إذا كان الله سبحانه قد حال بين الشياطين وبين التمثيل بالأنبياء مع أنه أعطاهم القدرة على التشكيل كما يهوون ، فكيف يستبيح الإنسان لنفسه أن يكون أخبث من الشيطان بتمثيل الأنبياء . 

ثم ماذا يكون الشأن إذا اجترأ إنسان على التمثيل بالنبي محمد أو غيره واهتاج الناس ، وأثار شعورهم استياء من الجرأة على قداسة النبوة وخاصة في نفوس المتدينين ؟ 

إن حقا محتوما علينا أن نجل الأنبياء ، وأن نجل آل الأنبياء وأصحاب الأنبياء عن التمثيل والتشخيص ، واحتراما وإجلالا للأنبياء أنفسهم . . لأن حرمتهم مستمدة من حرمة الأنبياء ، كما أن حرمة الأنبياء مستمدة من حرمة الله عز وجل ، وهذا بعض حقهم على الإنسانية جزاء ما صنعوا لها من جميل وأدوا إليها من إحسان . 


خلاصة البحث 
وجملة القول أن أنبياء الله تعالى ورسله معصومون بعصمة الله لهم من النقائص الخلقية والخلقية ، وأن تمثيلهم تنقيص لهم أو ذريعة إلى التنقيص لا محالة ، وكلاهما مفسدة أو مؤد إلى المفسدة التي من شعبها إثارة العصبيات والفتن التي لا يعلم مداها إلا الله تعالى . 


للفن ميدان فسيح 
وأن في الأدب والتاريخ وتصوير الفضائل ومكارم الأخلاق لميدانا فسيحا للفن والتمثيل ، فليتجه إليها الفن ما شاء له الاتجاه ، وليبتكر ما شاء له الابتكار ، وليدع أنبياء الله ورسله محفوفين-كما حفهم الله تعالى- بالجلال والوقار ، وليعمل على أن يكون مفتاحا للخير مغلاقا للشر ، فطوبى لمن كان كذلك ، والويل ثم الويل لمن يثير غضب الله وسخطه وانتقامه وغيرته لأنبيائه . 


في قصص الأنبياء كفاية
(( لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ ))[سورة يوسف الآية 111]  وأن العبرة لا تزال ماثلة في مواطنها واضحة في معالمها ، ينتفع بها في القرآن الكريم ، وصادق الأخبار ، ولو شئنا لأطلنا ، ولكن في هذا بلاغا . 


النتيجة 
من أجل ما قدمنا تقرر في ثبات واطمئنان أنه لا ينبغي ، ولا يحل بحال أن يشخص الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام في المسرح ولا على شاشة السينماء . . والله نسأل أن يجمع قلوبنا على محبته وتوقير أنبيائه ورسله ، وأن يهدينا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا . 
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 

10 من جمادي الآخرة سنة 1374 هـ الموافق 3 من فبراير سنة 1955 م 


عبد اللطيف السبكي 

مدير التفتيش وعضو جماعة كبار العلماء 


طه محمد الساكت 

حافظ محمد الليثي 

عبد الكريم جاويش 

مفتش العلوم الدينية والعربية 
 = = = = = = 

كما صدرت فتوى من لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر نشر في مجلة الأزهر في عددها الصادر بتاريخ محرم سنة 1379 هـ عن حكم تمثيل الشخصيات الإسلامية هذا نصه : 

حكم تمثيل الشخصيات الإسلامية ، ومن لم يثبت إسلامهم ، ولهم عون أكيد للنبي الكريم في دعوته .  

السؤال : ما حكم الشريعة الإسلامية فيمن يمثل الشخصيات الآتية على شاشة التليفزيون :   

1 - الصحابة ، وهل منهم من يجوز ظهور من يمثله علما بأن بلالا قد ظهر من يمثله في فيلم ظهور الإسلام وخالد بن الوليد في فيلم خالد بن الوليد . 

2 - بنات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

3 - أبا طالب ممن لم يثبت إسلامهم ، وكان لهم عون أكيد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعوته ، وكذلك التابعين وتابع التابعين . 

4 - مسلمين ومسلمات لم تثبت صحبتهم للرسول ، وعلى الأخص طالب بن أبي طالب ؟ 


الجواب :  

إن التمثيل في ذاته وسيلة ثقافية سواء كان على المسارح أو الشاشة أو التلفزيون فإن كثيرا من وقائع التاريخ ، وأحداث السياسة ومواقف الأبطال في ساحات الجهاد ، والدفاع عن الأوطان ينبغي أن يتجدد ذكرها وينادى بها لتكون فيها القدوة الحسنة للأجيال الحديثة ، وخير وسيلة لإحياء تلك الذكريات أن يكون القصص عنها بتمثيلها تمثيلا واقعيا غير أن التمثيل قد يتجاوز الأهداف الجدية ، ويتخذ وسيلة للترفيه الممنوع ، وبث الدعاية نحو أغراض غير كريمة ، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالتاريخ حول شخصيات من السابقين ، والتاريخ يكون مشوبا بما يحتاج إلى تمحيص من العصبيات . 

وبما أن السابقين من الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- لهم مقام كريم ، وشأن خاص بين جماعة المسلمين ، وبما أن تمثيلهم على المسارح أو الشاشة قد ينحرف بهم إلى ما يمس بشخصياتهم أو عن تاريخهم الحق لما يتعرضون له أحيانا من أكاذيب القصاصين أو أهواء المتعصبين لبعض ضد البعض الآخر من جراء الفتن والخلافات التي قامت حولهم في أزمانهم وانقسام الناس في تبعيتهم إلى طوائف وأشياع بسبب الدسائس بينهم فإن اللجنة إزاء هذه الاعتبارات تفتي بما يأتي :  


أولا :  عدم جواز ظهور من يمثل كبار الصحابة كأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي والحسن والحسين ومعاوية وأبنائهم -رضي الله عنهم جميعا- لقداستهم ولما لهم من المواقف التي نشأت حولها الخلافات وانقسام الناس إلى طوائف مؤيدين ومعارضين . . أما من لم ينقسم الناس في شأنهم كبلال وأنس وأمثالهما فيجوز ظهور من يمثل شخصياتهم بشرط أن يكون الممثل غير متلبس بما يمس شخصية من يمثله . 

ثانيا :  عدم جواز ظهور من يمثل زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبناته ؛ لأن حرمتهم من حرمته عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وقد قال الله تعالى في شأن نسائه : (( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ ))[سورة الأحزاب الآية 32]  وبناته بذلك أولى . 

ثالثا : من لم تثبت صحبته من الرجال المسلمين ، وكذلك التابعين وأتباعهم لا مانع من ظهور من يمثل شخصياتهم متى روعي في التمثيل ما من شأنه ألا يخل بكرامة المسلم ، وأما النساء المسلمات فيجب الاحتياط في تمثيلهن أكثر مما يحتاط في تمثيل الرجال المسلمين الذين لم تثبت صحبتهم ، وعلى المرأة التي تقوم بالتمثيل ألا يوجد مع تمثيلها اختلاط بأجنبي عنها من الرجال ، ولا يصحبه كشف ما يحرم كشفه من جسمها ، ولا يكون معه تكسر في صوتها ، ولا حركات مثيرة للغرائز ، ولو مع ستر الجسم ، إذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا حرمة في التمثيل خصوصا إذا كان التمثيل لغرض علمي يعود على الأفراد والأمة بالفائدة . 

وأما إن صحبه اختلاط بالرجال الأجانب أو كشف ما لا يحل كشفه من جسمها أو وجد معه تكسر في صوتها أو حركات مثيرة للغرائز بجسمها ولو مع ستره أو كان لباسها يحدد مفاتن جسمها فإن التمثيل حينئذ يكون محرما على من تقوم بهذا التمثيل . 

رابعا :  من لم يثبت إسلامه كأبي طالب وغيره ممن له عون أكيد في دعوة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ونصرته لا مانع من ظهور من يمثله إذا روعيت صلة عودته للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بحيث لا يكون في تمثيله ما يخدش مقامه تقديرا لما كان منه نحو الرسول عليه السلام من مناصرة وعون أكيد . 


قصص الأنبياء في السينما  
وصدر بحث للأستاذ محمد علي ناصف نشر في مجلة الأزهر في عددها الصادر بتاريخ المحرم عام 1342 بعنوان " قصص الأنبياء في السينما " هذا نصه : 

اعترضت مشيخة الأزهر على فكرة إنتاج فيلم سينمائي يتناول حياة يوسف عليه السلام ، وحاول الأستاذ محمد التابعي في مقالين بجريدة الأخبار أن يثبت : 

أولا : أن رأي رجال الدين في هذا الموضوع لم يتطور ، ولم يختلف عن آراء لهم قديمة . 

ثانيا :  أنهم ناقضوا أنفسهم فلم يحتجوا على حديث نشرته صحيفة " الأهرام " في عام 1955 م جاء فيه أن " سيسل دي ميل " يبحث عن ممثل يسند إليه القيام بتسجيل " صوت الله " باللغة العربية في الطبعة التي ستوزع على البلاد الإسلامية في فيلم " الوصايا العشر " الذي يخرجه ويبدو لي أن الأستاذ التابعي على قدر اتصاله بالمشتغلين بصناعة السينما ليس لديه الوقت لمشاهدة إنتاجهم ؟ وإلا كان حكمه - وهو الناقد الأريب- أن صناعة السينما عندنا لم تتطور هي الأخرى حتى تتطور الآراء بالنسبة إليها ، وحتى يطمئن ويثق رجال الدين والدنيا في مهارة القائمين بها وفي ائتمانهم على إخراج موضوع جدي عن حياة أحد الأنبياء ، لقد عاصر الأستاذ التابعي صناعة السينما في مصر خلال الثلاثين سنة الأخيرة ، ولعله لا يعترض كثيرا حين أذكر أن تسعين في المائة من الإنتاج الحالي يهبط في مستواه الفني عن أول فيلم أخرجه " ستديو مصر " مثلا وإذا كانت هذه حال السينما عندنا فيجب أن نتردد ونتريث طويلا عن طلب إقحام قصص الأنبياء والرسل في سوق يضرب فيها الفوضى والجهل والارتجال بأوفر سهم . 

أن الأفلام الدينية : لا يجب الترخيص بموضوعاتها بمثل البساطة التي ترخص بها لموضوعات الأفلام الأخرى لأسباب كثيرة . 

أولها : مكانة مصر في العالم الإسلامي ، واعتبار ما يصدر عنها مثلا يحتذى ، ولقد سمعت من أحد الدبلوماسيين أن بعض الأفلام المصرية التي عرضت في إندونيسيا كان لتفاهتها أسوأ الأثر في نفوس الذين شاهدوها ، لدرجة اضطرت معها سفارتنا هناك إلى التدخل والنصح باتباع سياسة معينة في هذا الشأن ، فما بالك إذا كانت هذه الأفلام تعالج موضوعات لها قداستها وجلالها . 

أفلام دينية يروج لها أعداء الإسلام  
إن بعض الأفلام الدينية التي رخصنا بصنعها ، ولا تزال تعرض حتى الآن لا يرغب أعداء المسلمين في أكثر من الحصول على حق توزيعها ، ولست أشك في إخلاص معظم منتجي هذه الأفلام ، ولكن الإخلاص وحسن النية لا يعالج بهما القصور الفني ، ولقد حشدنا كل الإخلاص والنيات الحسنة في فيلم " خالد بن الوليد " مثلا : ولكني أعتقد أننا نلنا من شخصية خالد في هذا الفيلم ما عجز عن نيله الروم والفرس ، وقد يقال : إن قصة الفيلم مكتوبة في أسلوب وهيكل رائعين ، ولكن الكتابة الممتازة لا تكفي وحدها ، فمسرحيات " شكسبير " هي هي بنصها على مسرح " الأولد فيك " وعلى مسرح " الانشراح " في بغداد ، ولكن الفارق بين الأداءين هو نفس الفارق بين ترجمة حياة ينتجها للسينما كل من ستديو " مترو جولدوين " وستديو " شبرا " والتمثيل الممتاز لا يكفي كذلك وحده ولا يكفي الإخراج ، أو التصوير . . إلخ . . فإن العمل السينمائي يتألف من عشرات الحلقات المتصلة التي يجب أن تكون جميعها قوية متماسكة ، وفي مستوى متقارب . . ونحن للأسف لم نصل بعد إلى الدرجة التي ننتج فيها فيلما خطيرا تصل نسبة الكمال فيه إلى درجة عالية ، ولذلك يجب أن تقتصر تجاربنا على الموضوعات العادية ، ولا نقحم الدين في هذه التجارب . 

إن أفلام " الوصايا العشر " و " الرداء " و " كوفاديس " التي ضرب الأستاذ التابعي المثل بها قد تكلف الواحد منها بين ستة ملايين و 13 مليونا من الدولارات وعبئت من أجلها أقوى الطاقات الفنية ، ولا يزال أناس يتصدون بالقول إنما نصنع أفلاما ممتازة على مستوى الأفلام العالمية ، والدليل على ذلك أن أصحاب هذه الأفلام لا يجدون متفرجين لها حتى في بلادنا ويطالبون الحكومة بأن توفر لهم جمهورا بقوة القانون ، والدليل الآخر أن فيلما واحدا من هذه الأفلام لم ينل جائزة من الدرجة الثالثة في أي مهرجان دولي أو شبه دولي . 

ويقول فريق أكثر اعتدالا : إن علينا أن نستعين بالخبراء الأجانب في إخراج أفلام عن ظهور الإسلام وفتوحاته وحضارته وأبطاله ، وهذا رأي غير مدروس ، فقد ثبت بالتجربة أن العمل الفني عن دين ما يجب أن يضطلع به رجل يعتنق هذا الدين ويؤمن به في قرارته ، ولقد كنت في الولايات المتحدة عند عرض فيلم " الوصايا العشر " والذي لا يعرفه أكثر الناس أن النقاد اليهود قابلوا الفيلم بجفوة ، ووصفوه بأنه جنسيا أكثر منه دينيا ونقموا على مخرج الفيلم اختياره لتمثيل دور فرعون نجما محبوبا " يول برينز " أكثر من الذي قام بدور موسى " شارلتون هستون " ولو أن " سيسل دي ميل " كان يهوديا لتلافى هذا النقد ، أو لما كان عمله موضع شبهة . 

وشبيه بذلك ما قرأته أخيرا عن رفض مدينة سلبي بمقاطعة " يور كشير " الإنجليزية تمثالا ضخما للسيد المسيح 
من صنع المثال اليهودي " إبشتاين " بحجة أن ملامح التمثال تدل على القسوة والفظاعة ، إنني أول من يمني النفس بكتابة قصة عمر رضي الله عنه للسينما ، ولكن في الوقت ذاته أعتقد أن قصورنا الفني لن يحقق في الوقت الحالي مثل هذه الأمنية ، وحينما نستطيع أن نخرج أفلاما عن أمجادنا الدينية في نفس المستوى الذي يخرج فيه الغرب أمثال هذه الأفلام عن أمجاده ، فإن التردد والاعتراض يكونان وقتئذ خطأ كبيرا . 

من أجل ذلك أعتقد أن مشيخة الأزهر كانت موفقة في رأيها الخاص في قصة " يوسف الصديق " كما كانت كذلك غير متناقضة مع نفسها حينما لم تبادر فتعترض على حديث نشر في " الأهرام " عام 1955 أن سيسل دي ميل " يبحث عن ممثل يسند إليه القيام بتسجيل " صوت الله " باللغة العربية في الطبعة التي ستوزع من فيلم " الوصايا العشر " في البلاد الإسلامية ؛ لأنه ونحن الآن في عام 1959 لم يعرض الفيلم المذكور بعد في أي بلد إسلامي ، وأعتقد أنه لن يعرض لي أبدا في جمهوريتنا لأسباب أخرى غير الدين ، وأغلب الظن أن " حديث الأهرام " المشار إليه لم يكن صحيحا لأنني -للمصادفة- لازمت " مستر ديميل " خلال السنوات الثلاث التي أنتج فيها هذا الفيلم ، ووقفت على خطته ورأيه في هذا الشأن . . 1 هـ . 

وقصارى القول أن من جرم تمثيل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين نظرا إلى ما لهم من مكانة عالية عند الله بوأهم إياها في محكم كتابه ، وبينها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في صحيح سنته مع ما هو الشأن في التمثيل من اللهو والمجون ، وما عليه أكثر الممثلين من الاستهتار والولع بالخيال الكاذب ، وعدم تحري الحقائق التاريخية وما عرف عنهم من مجاراة رواد المسارح وعشاق التمثيل تحقيقا لرغباتهم ، وإرضاء لأهوائهم ، وإشباعا لميولهم وغرائزهم المنحرفة ، أملا في زيادة الكسب بكثرة الوافدين إليهم ، ففي تمثيلهم الصحابة مدعاة إلى انتقاصهم والحط من قدرهم ، وذريعة إلى السخرية منهم والاستهزاء بهم ، وفي هذا منافاة للكرامة التي أكرمهم الله بها ، ومناقضة للثناء الذي أثنى به عليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكفى بهذا مانعا من الدخول لهم هذا المدخل الكريه . 

ومن أجاز من العلماء تمثيل الصحابة فإنما بنى فتواه على ما جاء في السؤال من أن القصد إظهار مكارم الأخلاق ، ومحاسن الآداب مع التحري للحقيقة وضبط السيرة ، وعدم الإخلال بشيء من ذلك بوجه من الوجوه رغبة في العبرة والاتعاظ ، ومن عرف حال الممثلين ، وما لهم من أغراض وحال الوافدين إلى المسارح ، وما يهدفون إليه عرف أن هذا النوع من التصوير للتمثيل مجرد فرض وتقدير يأباه واقع الممثلين وروادهم ، وما هو شأنهم في حياتهم وأعمالهم ، هذا ما تيسر جمعه وإعداده ، والله الموفق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم ، ، ، ،

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

رئيس اللجنة 
إبراهيم بن محمد آل الشيخ 

نائب رئيس اللجنة 
عبد الرزاق عفيفي 

عضو
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن غديان 

عضو
عبد الله بن سليمان بن منيع   
 
= = = = = =

[ قرارات هيئة كبار العلماء ]
وبعد اطلاع الهيئة على ما أعدته اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ذلك وتداول الرأي فيه قررت الهيئة بالإجماع ما يلي : 

1 -  إن الله سبحانه وتعالى أثنى على الصحابة وبين منزلتهم العالية ومكانتهم الرفيعة ، وفي إخراج حياة أي واحد منهم على شكل مسرحية أو فيلم سينمائي منافاة لهذا الثناء الذي أثنى الله -تعالى- عليهم به وتنزيل لهم من المكانة العالية التي جعلها الله لهم وأكرمهم بها . . 

2 - إن تمثيل أي واحد منهم سيكون موضعا للسخرية والاستهزاء به ويتولاه أناس غالبا ليس للصلاح والتقوى مكان في حياتهم العامة والأخلاق الإسلامية مع ما يقصده أرباب المسارح من جعل ذلك وسيلة إلى الكسب المادي ، وأنه مهما حصل من التحفظ فسيشتمل على الكذب والغيبة كما يضع تمثيل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في أنفس الناس وضعا مزريا فتتزعزع الثقة بأصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتخف الهيبة التي في نفوس المسلمين من المشاهدين ، وينفتح باب التشكيك على المسلمين في دينهم والجدل والمناقشة في أصحاب محمد صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم ، ويتضمن ضرورة أن يقف أحد الممثلين موقف أبي جهل وأمثاله ويجري على لسانه سب بلال وسب الرسول صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم وما جاء به من الإسلام ، ولا شك أن هذا منكر ، كما يتخذ هدفا لبلبلة أفكار المسلمين نحو عقيدتهم وكتاب ربهم وسنة نبيهم محمد صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم . 

3 - ما يقال من وجود مصلحة ، وهي إظهار مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الآداب مع التحري للحقيقة وضبط السيرة وعدم الإخلال بشيء من ذلك بوجه من الوجوه رغبة في العبرة والاتعاظ ، فهذا مجرد فرض وتقدير فإن من عرف حال الممثلين وما يهدفون إليه عرف أن هذا النوع من التمثيل يأباه واقع الممثلين ورواد التمثيل وما هو شأنهم في حياتهم وأعمالهم . . 


4 - من القواعد المقررة في الشريعة أن ما كان مفسدة محضة أو راجحة فإنه محرم وتمثيل الصحابة على تقدير وجود مصلحة فيه ، فمفسدته راجحة . فرعاية للمصلحة وسدا للذريعة وحفاظا على كرامة أصحاب محمد صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم ، يجب منع ذلك . . 

المصدر : (( مجلة البحوث الإسلامية )) العدد الأول -من رجب إلى رمضان لسنة 1395هـ / ص223

*

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

*
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

فتوى رقم ( 2044 ) :  

س: هل يجوز تمثيل الصحابة لأننا نقدم تمثيليات وقد أوقفنا إحداها رغبة في معرفة الحكم.  


ج: تمثيل الصحابة أو أحد منهم ممنوع؛ لما فيه من الامتهان لهم والاستخفاف بهم وتعريضهم للنيل منهم، وإن ظن فيه مصلحة فما يؤدي إليه من المفاسد أرجح، وما كانت مفسدته أرجح فهو ممنوع، وقد صدر قرار من مجلس هيئة كبارالعلماء في منع ذلك. 

وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.  


اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

الرئيس 
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز 

نائب رئيس اللجنة 
عبد الرزاق عفيفي 

عضو
عبد الله بن غديان 

عضو
عبد الله بن قعود  

(( فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء )) (ج1/ ص  712)
*

----------


## نضال مشهود

للفائدة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## مرثد

بارك الله فيك
ونفعنا بهؤلاء الأسياد نفعنا الله بعلومهم

والصحابة حبهم.. في القلب
بذكرهم - بعد الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم - ترتاح القلوب

❊❊❊

وأحببت الإشارة إلى رسالة الدكتوراة (أو ماجستير) للدكتور محمد بن موسى الدالي
بعنوان
أحكام التمثيل

طبع الرشد
وهو والله من أروع ما اطلعت في الرسائل

وهذا تعريف بها من الدرر السنية

عنوان الكتاب : 

. .أحكام فن التمثيل في الفقه الإسلامي. .

اسم المؤلف: 

محمد بن موسى بن مصطفى الدالي

الناشر: 

مكتبة الرشد - الرياض

سنة الطبع: 

ط1/ 1429هـ

نوع الكتاب:

 رسالة جامعية تقدم بها الباحث لنيل درجة الماجستير في كلية الشريعة قسم الفقه، في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية في الرياض، 
وقد نوقشت الرسالة في 19/3/1428هـ وحصلت على تقدير ممتاز، ثم طبعت عام 1429هـ في مجلد ضخم يقع في (861) صفحة.




التعريف بموضوع الكتاب:   


لا يكاد يخلو بيت من تلفاز، فلقد غزى هذا الاختراع كل قطر وكل بيت – إلا ما ندر – ثم ازداد الأمر باختراع وسائل البث الحديثة من أقمار صناعية وما إلى ذلك، فأصبح هذا الجهاز مخزناً لمئات القنوات، غثها وسمينها – إن وجد فيها السمين – ومن جملة ما يعرض من فنون على تلك الشاشات فن التمثيل، الذي فرض نفسه بسائر ألوانه وأهدافه، وقد تنازع العلماء في حكمه، إنَّ كل هذه الأسباب وأسباب أخرى جعلت مؤلفنا يختار رسالته الجامعية في هذا المجال، فجاءت رسالته هذه لتضيف لنا بياناً كاملاً لغالب ما يتعلق بفن التمثيل مع بيان حكمه الإجمالي ومناقشة الأصول التي يدور عليها، مروراً على جزئيات التمثيل مع أحكامها، وغير ذلك من مباحث ماتعة، سيتعرف عليها القارئ في هذا التعريف إن شاء الله تعالى. 
كمدخل لهذه الرسالة، بدأ المؤلف بحكم اللهو في الشريعة الإسلامية، وحكم المزاح وحَدِّه في الشريعة الإسلامية. 

وبعدها جاء الباب الأول في (حقيقة التمثيل وحكمه)، فعرَّف التمثيل مع ترجيحه لتعريف مختار جامع، كما عرَّف الألفاظ ذات الصلة بالتمثيل كالتقليد والمحاكاة والتشخيص وغيرها، وبعدها أتى المؤلف بالآيات والأحاديث التي وردت بلفظ التمثيل أو ما له صلة بالتمثيل، مع نقله لتفاسير المفسرين وشروح العلماء لها. 

ثم عرَّفنا المؤلف بـ (نشأة التمثيل)، وأنها نشأت قبل الميلاد بقرون، أما عند العرب فلم يكن له ظهور لأسباب بيَّنها المؤلف في هذا المبحث، وأنَّ بداياته كانت متأخرة وشهدت نهضته – إن صح التعبير – في مصر في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي. ولهذا التمثيل أهداف أجملها المؤلف في ستة أهداف، مع عدم إغفاله للأهداف السيئة والتي أجملها في خمسة أهداف. ولهذا التمثيل أنواعاً عرَّف بها المؤلف، بين تمثيليات محزنة أو مضحكة أو موسيقية، أو اجتماعية أو دينية أو تاريخية أو سياسية، وقد تتنوع بحسب العرض أيضا إلى مسرح أو سينما أو إذاعة أو تلفاز. 
وكما لهذا التمثيل من أنواع فله أيضا عناصر أفرد لها المؤلف أيضا مبحثاً صغيراً لينتقل بعدها إلى حكم التمثيل، فذكر أولا مصالح التمثيل ومفاسده، ثم (حكم التمثيل)، وهو مبحث مهم للغاية ذكر فيه المؤلف أدلة المجيزين من القرآن والسنة، ومناقشته لاستدلالاتهم بها، وكذلك الأمر لأدلة المحرمين مطلقاً، ليخلص الكاتب إلى ترجيح جواز التمثيل بضوابط سبعة، ذكرها في رسالته. 
كان هذا هو الحكم الإجمالي للتمثيل، أما (الأحكام التفصيلية للتمثيل) فهي في مبحث مستقل، كحكم تمثيل الذات الإلهية أو تمثيل الأنبياء أو الملائكة أو الصحابة أو الأئمة والعلماء أو القادة والزعماء أو القصص القرآني أو الأسطورات الخيالية، وحكم التمثيل للدعوة أو للإصلاح أو للتعليم، ثم حكم إنشاء معاهد خاصة لتعليم التمثيل، وأخيرا حكم اتخاذ التمثيل تجارة، كل هذه المباحث الماتعة بمناقشاتها وأدلتها وترجيحاته كانت من نصيب هذا الجزء الهام. 

أما ما يتعلق بالأشخاص الذين يقومون بالتمثيل وحكم ما يفعلونه، فقد بيَّن لنا المؤلف ما يتعلق من ذلك بأقوال الممثل كتلفظ الممثل المسلم بالكفر - من باب التمثيل - كسب الله تعالى أو سب القرآن أو الدين أو النبي أو الصحابة أو غيرها من ألفاظ الكفر المعروفة، أو تلفظ الكافر - من باب التمثيل - بالشهادتين، وكذلك حكم ما يقوم به الممثل من معاملات - من باب التمثيل - سواء كانت معاملات مالية أو زواج أو طلاق أو ادعاء نسب لغير آبائه أو الحلف أو تقليد الحيوانات وغيرها، وكذلك الأمر في أفعال الممثلين كأداء الممثل لدور الكافر أو العكس، والتزيي بزي الكفار أو التشبه بالنساء والعكس أو الرقص أو السخرية والابتذال وغيرها من الأمور الواقعة والموجودة في واقع التمثيل، لقد أخذ هذا الفصل حيزاً كبيراً لأهميته الكبيرة فهو من صلب الكتاب وأساسه فقد وقع في (320) صفحة تحمل في طياتها الكثير الكثير من الفوائد والفرائد، الجديرة بالاطلاع. 

وبما أن التمثيل ليس حكراً على الرجال، ودخل هذا المضمار النساء والأطفال، فقد خصص المؤلف فصلاً كاملاً في (أحكام المرأة والطفل في التمثيل)، فذكر حكم ظهور المرأة - شابة كانت أو عجوزاً - وحكم مشاهدة الرجال لها وحكم تمثيلها مع المرأة ومع محارمها وحكم الاختلاط في التمثيل، مرجحاً أيضا ما يراه صواباً في هذه المسائل. 
ثم جعل فصلاً في (أحكام الأموال في الأعمال التمثيلية)، وفصلاً في أحكام مواضع التمثيل ودور العرض ووسائله، كأخذ الأجرة على التمثيل أو زكاة تلك الأموال أو الأموال التي اكتسبها من تمثيل محرم ثم تاب، وغيرها من أحكام شرعية. 

لابد للتمثيل من أماكن خاصة، فلم ينس مؤلفنا جزاه الله خيراً أن يعرفنا بالأحكام الشرعية المتعلقة بهذا الخصوص، كالتمثيل في المساجد أو المعابد والكنائس، وكذلك الأحكام المتعلقة بوسائل التمثيل كالوسائل المحرمة أصلاً وحكم التخلص منها، وحكم التصوير في الفيديو وحكم استعمال الأناشيد، ثم حكم ارتياد دور العرض - المسرح والسينما - لغرض مشاهدة التمثيليات. 
بعد كل تلك الفصول والمباحث القيمة، اختتم المؤلف الرسالة بخاتمة أشار فيها باختصار إلى ما توصل إليه من نتائج حصرها في خمسين نقطة. 
إن هذه الرسالة إضافة فريدة للمكتبة الإسلامية في بابها الهام، فجزى الله المؤلف خيراً على ما بذله من جهد، مذكرين القراء بأن مراجع هذا البحث زادت على الـ (420) مرجعاً، وليس الخبر كالمعاينة. 


الدرر السنية 


فهي رائعة ومتميزة وممتعة

----------

